# Religion And Politics



## Archived_Member16 (Nov 3, 2005)

*http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/quest/200206/stories/2002060801940300.htm*

*Religion and Politics* 

Religion and politics are inextricably blended. Their separation tantamounts to the separation of blood and body. It was due to this notion that Gandhi called politics without religion a dirty game. Swami Vivekananda had also considered religion as the core of politics. Papalism pulled the strings in the medieval European politics. Islam has been influencing political forces in many countries. 

But religion is a personal affair that should not have anything to do with public matters including politics. Man has made religion in order to develop discipline and also to satiate his spiritual needs. Any religion that gives birth to riots and violence cannot be a religion. Religion cannot exist without people. But ironically, man has been exploiting religion to reap political harvest to inject venom and to divide the people. 

Most of the politicians routinely visit religious places to seek divine blessings. Even though they are staunch believers in religion and meticulously follow religious diktats, they never desist from reminding us that they are pure secularists. Those who claim themselves to be secular socialists hobnob with religious leaders for votes. 

The religion-politics relationship poses no threat to a country's polity as long as politics does not use religion and vice versa. Unfortunately our country witnesses both of them. Today, politics has been religionised and religion has been politicised. Thus a religion-politics collusion is taking place. 

What is the cure for eradicating the ill effects of such a collusion? No doubt, it is impossible to separate both of them. But to a certain extend both could be kept in their respective camps. 

Firstly, all religious propaganda must be done away with from public places. Secondly, provocative religious processions must be banned at any cost. Thirdly, all historical wrongs must be buried. Fourthly, a general awareness among the people must be created either by education or through awareness camps and processions. Fifthly, radical electoral reforms are a major requirement. Lastly, a common civil code must be implemented to reduce social, cultural, religious ailments. 
It still remains a Herculean task. It requires statesmanship, unbending moral stand, dynamic leadership and above all indomitable will to take up all the communal bulls by their horns. Let us all strive to maintain a balance between religion and politics and help in the progress of our country. 
      - 30 -
*As a Sikh what are your thoughts / views on this topic, as petaining to SGPC  ( Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committe ) & SAD  ( Shromanu Akali Dal ) and our international Sikh community in general?*


----------



## Lee (Nov 4, 2005)

I have just read and replied to this one on Sikhnet.org.  Here is what I said.

I wholeheartedly agree with the article.

Most of the ills of the World can be firmly laid at the feet of religion within politics.

The major problem with this comes when the polictical running of the country is in the hands of those people who then make laws with their own religion in mind.  This of course can not and should not be allowed to happen.  If as one poster suggests that the running of the country(any country) was in the hands of those without faith, then I cannot concive of a law(for example) banning turbans, or other religious articles.  Why would a goverment that did not belive in God make such laws?  Furthermore, if we(the people)stipulate that the only ruling such a goverment can make regarding religion is one that says goverment can make no rulings, barring that every body has the freedom to practice whatever religion they want, on religon.  Then not only do we have the freedom to practice anyway we choose, but so do others.

The problem with religion in politics is simply the fact that there is more than one religion, and the not all religions agree on certian issues.  Take religion out of politics full stop, now, for the sake of a more tolerant World.
I have often heard Atheists proclaim that religion is a major cause of war, no it is not, it is goverment using religion as an excuse for war.  I say take this excuse away.


Heh that's what I say anyhow.


Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Nov 4, 2005)

I was hoping to discuss the topic of "Religion and Politics" solely within the context of the Sikh community! The annual election to the president, executive committee and other office-bearers of the SGPC would be held on November 23, 2005. I understand that for the past several years the President of SAD sends in a sealed envelope announcing the name of the SGPC president ! If true, this amounts to a political president / prime minister appointing the religious head, who then "appoints" the various "politically charged" Jathedars and staff to run the Sikh religious/spiritual affairs! Instead of religion giving direction to the political matters, the politicans are dictating the religious affairs of the Sikhs ! For simple comparison it is tantamount to the President or Prime Minister of Italy appointing the Pope & his staff! What have we, the Sikhs "gained or lost" by this "Religion & Politics" situation? Orginally the SGPC was set up in 1925 to manage the Gurdwaras. The SAD was formed to take care of the Sikhs' politics.
.
In light of the above I sincerely hope we can have a very constructive discussion on the matter. Do remember that international Sikh community has NO input into the affairs of SGPC/SAD. They do what pleases them ! Yet their actions/decisions affect us all ! 

Harbhajan


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 14, 2006)

Religion and Politics does have relationship.

Religion is nothing but the content written with two lethal weapons , philosophy and psychology . This content helps to generate good deal of traffic of people , which are then encashed ie monetized in the political fields as vote banks ultimately leading to power and wealth .


Since the dawn of the civilization , religions have been the presellers of formation of Kingdoms and Political sturctures in modern world .


----------



## Rubicon (Jan 17, 2006)

I am not Sikh, so will only say I appreciate the article and enjoyed reading it.


----------



## thecoopes (Feb 14, 2006)

Ha religion and politics, the devils home brew from which the world of men drink deeply. And in this state of euphoric inebriation bestow upon their fellow man all manner of evil.
Come drink freely, for liberating our enemies from the false path they choose to tread will not stain our conscience when in gods name they all lay dead.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 14, 2006)

The GURUS have repeatedly said that DHARAM must be ABOVE POLITICS.  Meaning that a politician must be RELIGIOUS....and not the other way around.

This is one reason that by DESIGN..one can SEE Harmandir Sahib from the Akal Takhat....but not Akal Takhat from Harmandir Sahib...built one in front of the other.

Once "politicians" put religion on the back burner....they become accustomed to all the back stabbing, wheeling dealing cut throat blood curdling monsters..who will sell their very own grandmothers for a buck..or political position..  A "RELIGIOUS politician" on the other hand will be above board and fair handed in all dealings..not corrupt, etc etc.

The "politically religious" on the other hand will be like Vedanti...sold lock stock and barrel to his political master badal..whatever the Master says..the "HMV" *His Masters Voice !! will blurt out.

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## Lee (Feb 15, 2006)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:
			
		

> Once "politicians" put religion on the back burner....they become accustomed to all the back stabbing, wheeling dealing cut throat blood curdling monsters..who will sell their very own grandmothers for a buck..or political position.. A "RELIGIOUS politician" on the other hand will be above board and fair handed in all dealings..not corrupt, etc etc.
> 
> 
> Jarnail Singh Gyani


 
Sorry Jarnail Singh Ji,

I couldn't disagree more. The old adage power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutly' is very very true, all polliticians are by naturte corruptable, I actulaly wouldtrust a religious one less than a non religous one.

The main reason that religion and polotics can not be bed fellows, is that there are more than one religoin and non of them agree with each other. I cannot comfably see a Christian in power over those who may be non Christian, than I could see a Muslim in power over Sikhs.

One side is going to end up very happy, whilst the rest convert or suffer.

Religion is all about your personal relationship with God. 

Politics is about running the country for the best of all it's inhabitants no matter what faith or ethenticerty they are. Now cany ou see a Christian goverment letting the non Christian peole of the country safely practice their faith?

Remember the Taliban.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 17, 2006)

Gurfateh

Well das understands that Gyani Sahib are trying to say it for Dharma or faith or rithousness here.

Ie a ploitician who fear God could be more morally sound and honest then one who is say communist.

Here it is more to see that we stick to our job as our faith or Dharm and do it with jutice and honestly as holy duty of our faith.

Faithless person who does not recoganise power of God may try to act like God.Taliban had more faith on thier wahbi idelogy then over Allah.


----------



## ballym (Apr 3, 2010)

*Mixin in west too*

ChurchvState.html
"Has anyone else noticed how both Liberals and Conservatives complain loudly about "mixing of politics and religion", but only when that mixing benefits the other side? Attribute this behavior to dishonesty if you will, but as often as not, it may simply be a result of honest confusion over issues that are – by their nature after all – extremely confusing? Is there anyone who can deny that "religion", on the one hand, is a very complicated matter; and that, on the other hand, "politics" is no less complicated? Just imagine not only trying to hold onto these two complexities in each of your hands, but then trying to juggle them, along with all the other concerns of life! Tough, isn't it? Now add to the situation that you are doing all of this in competition with opponents who are trying to make you fail at the endeavor! 
We Liberals Like Christ believe we have some valuable insights to offer on this matter, both from the civic and from the religious perspective."


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Mixin in west too*

Brilliant. The evidence speaks for itself. ballym ji you did not have to say a word...all you had to do was call attention to some hypocrisy.


----------

